# Question on betta fry.



## Sandymushcowgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi, I have some 2 month old betta fry. And I am worried at their size. The biggest fry are only 3/8 of an inch and the rest are even smaller than that. I feed them BBS as often as I can, they live in a 20gal tank with a corner filter. I had a sponge filter in there too, but moved it to a 10gal and moved the largest of the fry to the 10gal. I don't know exactly why they are so small for their age.  
I cannot get a hold of microworms or vinegar eels so I am limited to just BBS.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

How often do you change the water? That's often the biggest reason why fry don't grow as fast.


----------



## Sandymushcowgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

I try to change it at least once a week. Sometimes more often.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

How many are there? Are you feeding them anything besides bbs?


----------



## Sandymushcowgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

There was a total of 25 in the 20gal tank then there are 5 which are bigger than all that rest which I moved to a 10gal tank. I am not able to feed anything other than BBS, unless it were first bites or something somewhat small like that and I personally do not think it would be a good idea to feed them that until they are bigger.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What type of BBS are you using (frozen, freeze dreid, hatched) If newly hatched, how long do you wait till you mix more? How many times a day do you feed them?


----------



## Sandymushcowgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hatched BBS. I usually wait until there gets to be enough for about three days worth before I hatch more. I try to feed them at least 2 times a day mostly of the time it's 3 times a day. This is the second time that I've had fry that turned out really small for their age.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You need to feed the bbs 24 hrs after you put them in if at least 50% of them hatch. after 2-3 days depending on temp, their nutritional value is all but gone.


----------



## Sandymushcowgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

Alright, thanks for the help.


----------

